# JBL or TetraTec



## Crossocheilus (12 Aug 2014)

So for my new 180L tank I will have two filters of one of these two makes. Which make is better/ quieter and what combination of what model should I use to achieve 10x turnover?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Aug 2014)

Ex1901 will give you plenty then you can turn it down a little if need be.  Awesome silent filters.


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Aug 2014)

So that's one recommendation for 2x  jbl e901 cristalprofi greenline. Thanks Ian


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Aug 2014)

They do a 1901 so no need for 2 filters. You might even get away with one 1501.


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Aug 2014)

Really I've never heard of it, where can you buy that?[DOUBLEPOST=1407867472][/DOUBLEPOST]After a very quick google it looks like its only available as an import from Germany? Anywhere in the uk selling them?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Aug 2014)

Hmm, don't know, I just saw it in pfk a few months back. Charterhouse aquatics would be a good bet... Ask if they don't stock.


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Aug 2014)

Hmm ok I'll have another look around,  thanks anyway Ian, if I can find a 1901 it would be perfect flow wise and you say its quiet.


----------



## Henry (12 Aug 2014)

Heard nothing but good things about JBLs Cristal Profi range. They seem to be the modern equivalent of the old Eheims, which is a VERY good thing.


----------



## Fern (12 Aug 2014)

I have a JBL cristalprofi greenline e1501 on one of my tanks, great filter and very quiet


----------



## tim (12 Aug 2014)

Sponsor here stocks them http://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/aquarium-online.97/.
It uses 19/25 hose though so difficult to use lily pipes or stainless steel pipes. I use the 1501 on my 180 ltr quality filter tbh. I used two 900s when I first had the tank and flow was ok as long as the pipes faced front to back rather than side to side.


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Aug 2014)

Would 2 tetratec 1200 or two jbl 1501 be two much flow?


----------



## tim (12 Aug 2014)

I'm toying with buying another 1501 to add to my 180, depending on hardscape layout I've really struggled with flow at times, depending on layout you could use just the 1 or dial the flow back on 1, can't comment on the tetratecs cause I've never used 1 but the jbl's are almost silent.


----------



## Crossocheilus (12 Aug 2014)

So would the two 1501s with spraybars across the back be to much flow for the fish. I could also go with two set of lily pipes on one end flowing from left to right


----------



## tim (12 Aug 2014)

Spraybars maybe too much, be fine with Lilly pipes I would say, two 900s with spraybars would work also.


----------



## ian_m (13 Aug 2014)

I have a Juwel Vision 180 and use a JBLe1501 as well as the 600l/hr internal filter. I have extended the 1501 spray bar so that is covers the whole back of the tank.


----------



## EnderUK (13 Aug 2014)

Recent experince I would avoid the tetratec. Mine ending up throwing water out the top after 6 months.


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Aug 2014)

So it looks like its gonna be a pair of jbls, but which ones? I just worry that the 901s might have too little force to push the water right round the tank but 2 1501s might just pummel the fish and everything else in the tank. Any thoughts?


----------



## freelanderuk (14 Aug 2014)

my thoughts are, buy the biggest that will fit in your stand and that you can afford , you can always slow the flow a little and if you upgrade your tank you all ready have the filters


----------



## ian_m (14 Aug 2014)

The e1501s have valves that can reduce the flow if you find it too great..


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Aug 2014)

Ian m, would that not put strain on the motor and perhaps shorten its working life?[DOUBLEPOST=1408016644][/DOUBLEPOST]I am afraid to say that I hadn't really considered price through all this but now it seems like 2 1501s would be £100 more expensive than two 901s, and I don't know if I can justify that, what with 2 1501s being a bit overkill.


----------



## pjpj (14 Aug 2014)

You won't regret buying the two 1501's. The flow will be perfect especially for a planted tank. 

Buy direct I think it's Zooplus Germany to save yourself a significant slice of dough.


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Aug 2014)

Without shipping I would be saving about £50, any idea about shipping costs to uk?


----------



## OllieNZ (14 Aug 2014)

6.90 euro but looks like if you spend more than 99 euro its free


----------



## ian_m (14 Aug 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> Ian m, would that not put strain on the motor and perhaps shorten its working life?


Instructions say don't reduce flow by more than 1/2 or else will get noisy and reduce impellor life.

Quite handy though as when I set my tank up I carefully planted some carpeting plants and promptly washed them away when I turned the pump on. However combination of reduced flow and some pebble "wind shields" I got the plants rooted in a week or two, before I turned it on full power.

I got my JBL e1501 from zooplus.co.uk for £149. Seen in in shops for slightly cheaper £145.

Some people got theirs from zooplus.de even cheaper, as sometime offer quite a discount for new customers. Comes with German mains plug of course.


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Aug 2014)

> Comes with German mains plug of course.



Stupidly I hadn't considered that. I am reluctant to get the two 1501s as they are overkill and £100 pounds more expensive than two 901s. My only concern is that the 901s won't have the force to reach right around the tank, would I just need fewer/smaller holes on the spray bar?


----------



## OllieNZ (14 Aug 2014)

I bought an eheim from zooplus. De and they  threw in an adapter for the plug.


----------



## ian_m (14 Aug 2014)

Well I would "do it right and do it once...".

Get two e1501's, yes costs a lot more, your can always turn the flow down if too much, and as the filter "ages" and gets dirty the flow will reduce anyway. No need to fiddle with spray bar holes, one 1501 per 1/2 of tank, job done.

The e1501 manual states the 1400litres/hour is the pump, when filter is filled with clean media as supplied will be 800-900litres/hour obviously dropping as media gets dirty.

or

Get two 900's and a power head to get increased circulation ?


----------



## Fern (14 Aug 2014)

It has zig zag long shaped sponge either side in the top like a pre filter, so catches most of the gunk, I also 'punched' out the inner circles of sponges in the rest of the trays leaving the outer rings in, and have a very thin layer of ceramic rings in the base, with one rectangle sponge at the top, I don't notice any reduced flow between cleans


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Aug 2014)

Hmm sounds like I should get the 1501s if my budget can cope, I'll add up all the costs for the new tank and see what it comes to. Thanks for all the great advice guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## pjpj (14 Aug 2014)

You might be lucky and find a couple of the older model 1500 units at sale prices, I believe the only difference is the motor consumption is higher.


----------



## EnderUK (15 Aug 2014)

go with a 1501 and a 901 then


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (20 Aug 2014)

I have two e1501 filters running on my 260 litre tank, spray bars from each filter at rear cover the full length of my tank, they're quiet, they do their job well and in over a year's continuous operation haven't caused me any issues, highly recommend them 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (20 Aug 2014)

Here you go, like this






Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## pjpj (21 Aug 2014)

Nice, even a cleaning log for each filter.


----------



## Yo-han (21 Aug 2014)

EnderUK said:


> Recent experince I would avoid the tetratec. Mine ending up throwing water out the top after 6 months.



A very common problem! JBL over Tetra anytime!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Aug 2014)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Here you go, like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clive adores you. Look at that flow vortex Ooooerghh 

Nice setup mate


----------



## sciencefiction (22 Aug 2014)

I've only used the JBL spraybar and hoses and I find them flimsy and awful. The spraybar has tiny holes, hence why it spits water so far away looking like the flow is great but its because it reduces the flow too much. I have it connected on an Eheim filter and the filter started whistling as the holes restrict the flow too much so I had to drill bigger holes. The spray bar eventually developed a crack and my filter is just 1000l/h, spraybar comes from the 1501 model.
The hoses are super soft and develop kinks. From what I've heard from people I know, the flow of the JBL's tends to reduce significantly between cleanings.

That's my input. I won't bother trying their filters. If you are looking at places to buy them though, cheapest is zooplus.de and aquaristic.net is my favourite because it has better choice for other stuff.  The JBL 1501e is around 155 Euro from both shops.


----------

